# Rant.



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Apr 28, 2015)

Sorry just having a rant and this is the only place I could think of that would maybe understand.

As you all know I wanted a foal from my mare. It did not happen and I accepted that and have moved on - I will get a foal eventually from another mare.

The problem is everyone who was saying "oh you shouldn't breed anyway" "maybe it's a good thing she didn't take, you don't need a foal" and similar ARE HAVING FOALS.

It's just really grinding my gears eap when it's from people I considered to be friends (online allbeit)

The only people that seem to understand are ones with minis (apart from one who said it's an awful idea but is actively looking for a mare for her disgusting stallion for company) who at least say well you can try another avenue.

I don't want kids at all I don't even want a partner - my horses are my life and I feel like a poor lady trying to have a much longed for baby and everyone else saying nah don't but oh by the way I'm pregnant.

Gah.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Apr 28, 2015)

And I'm going to stay with one of these friends so will have to pretend to be happy and excited for them when really I'm dying with jealousy


----------



##  (Apr 28, 2015)

We do understand, and this is the perfect place to let your feelings go and know you are surrounded by those who care, and don't judge.

Everyone is entitled to enjoy the birth of a foal, and you shouldn't let anyone take that away from you. Each of us is responsible for being a good steward of our horses, and if you wish to breed your mare and have a foal....so be it. We are here to support you in your decision.

There is nothing like the snuffles and snuggles of a little one, and even those of us who are not breeding now -- for whatever reasons -- are here to support those who wish to enjoy the wonder of new birth. Sometimes it doesn't go the way we wish for, but then, we're here to support each other through any sad moments as well, and work positively towards a better future.

I am the mother of a "brood" of children, and I remember when "friends" asked me how I could bring another child into the world. Well, I put them behind me, and raised a large family as a single mom, and don't regret a minute of it. So, enjoy planning your future for you and YOUR little one, and we're here for you should you choose to plan for the birth of another 4-legged one.

Sending {{{{{HUGS}}}}} as I think you could use one, and we're here to give you one!

~~Diane


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Apr 28, 2015)

Thanks Diane. I knew this was the place to come xxx


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 28, 2015)

Goldilocks,

I totally understand your frustration. Never let anyone tell you how to live your life. You are a model horse owner, your horses always look amazing and its evident that you spend a great deal of time with your horses and the most important thing is you love doing it. Your friends only need to stop by this forum and see any of your posts to realise that "horses are your life".

I think everyone gets to a point in life when you really don't care what others think. There will always be "the critics". Your biggest "Supporters " and "True friends" are the ones that stand beside you and they are the ones that "have your back" and they are the ones that support you, in everything you do.





Take care and you know all of us here support you and cant wait to see your foaling thread when the "time is right"

Cheers


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 28, 2015)

Girl! I say have you a BABY!! ? Lol!!


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 28, 2015)

I was just going to qoute "home of the free"....but I don't know how Ireland is. But we have a couple of sayings in the us. And they all basically say do what " you" wanna do not what "others" do. I totally get what you are saying


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 28, 2015)

Also I see you changed your avatar. Very nice picture :-D


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Apr 29, 2015)

Thanks guys. I'll get my perfect baby some day.


----------



## Kim P (Apr 29, 2015)

Goldilocks, sometimes people are really just really crappy to one another. Sometimes we say things and it comes out all wrong, and not the way it was intended to be felt and we don't even realize that the other person interpreted it the wrong way. Maybe they were just trying to make you feel better. Then again, some people are just mean and inconsiderate. Enjoying your friends little foal and maybe let her know how much you wanted one. You can try again this spring and hopefully you will get one. I believe that you are a wonderful horse mom and you will get your chance. Forgive the others for their unkind remarks. Don't pretend Goldilocks. Let them know that your feelings got hurt with their insensitive remarks. True friends are honest with another. By letting them know, you can all enjoy the new foal with much "awe". This forum is an awesome place! It is full of good people! Even though we have never met, I think you, and others on here are wonderful "friends". I hope that you are feeling better. I believe a good rant and vent is always good for the soul!


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (May 1, 2015)

I'm trying to help out for the sake of the pony. This persons never had thoughts of a foal so has no knowledge at all (then there's me who has worked for two years for knowledge and gained an online certificate in breeding for it - sour grapes. The grapes are definitely sour!)


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (May 1, 2015)

lkblazin said:


> Also I see you changed your avatar. Very nice picture :-D


Thank you


----------



##  (May 1, 2015)

We are here to help and support you, but please don't let this consume you. We want you to be healthy and happy. Put those people behind you and walk tall with your head held high. What you have done to study and learn will only benefit those future babies that will come into your life, and we hope you bring them here so we can enjoy them too!


----------

